# General > AquaTalk >  I just bought a OP canister filter can i....

## takaco

Can i use 1 canister for 2 tank(2ft tank) instead of one 2ft tank?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Although it's possible to adjust the 4 external taps to balance the flow between the 2 tanks, you will need to monitor it constantly to make sure the flow stays in perfect balance. Any tiny slow down or resistance in either one of the hoses or ports will shift a majority of the flow to the hose/port with the least resistance, and that will rapidly overfill one of the tanks and flood your place.

You should just install a tap on the outflow hose and simply adjust it to moderate the flow for just one tank, don't run it on 2 tanks.

----------


## AQMS

Murphy's law,
If there are two or more ways to do something and one of those ways can result in a catastrope,then someone will do it.

----------


## takaco

> Although it's possible to adjust the 4 external taps to balance the flow between the 2 tanks, you will need to monitor it constantly to make sure the flow stays in perfect balance. Any tiny slow down or resistance in either one of the hoses or ports will shift a majority of the flow to the hose/port with the least resistance, and that will rapidly overfill one of the tanks and flood your place.
> 
> *You should just install a tap on the outflow hose and simply adjust it to moderate the flow for just one tank*, don't run it on 2 tanks.


Should i install 2 tap? for inflow(i scare later the motor too strong will stress my fishes) & outflow(reduce the impact)

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Should i install 2 tap? for inflow(i scare later the motor too strong will stress my fishes) & outflow(reduce the impact)


To reduce flow rate, only adjust the outflow tap (do not adjust the inflow as that may result in cavitation within the filter).

If your canister filter already comes with inbuilt taps, then no need to buy and install them separately, just use the inbuilt tap.

----------


## AQMS

I do not recommend the set up.. :Opps:

----------


## AQMS

You should try water bridge..
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...4-Water-Bridge

----------


## AQMS

Maybe this will help your better understand how it works.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQzWS0GwGvM

----------

